# Namco Bandai Registrier Codes



## Clooney123 (21. November 2014)

Hallo,

wie schon der Titel beschreibt gehts um die Registrier Codes die bei Spielen von Namco Bandai als Flyer dem Spiel beiliegen.
Und ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr noch unbenutzte Codes habt, weil  ich schon kurz davor bin was mit meinen Punkten anzufangen zu können 

Unter Anderem diese Spiele enthalten einen Code:
DarkSouls: Prepare to Die Edition
Dark Souls 2
Tales Of Graces f
Tekken Tag Tounament 2
One Piece: Pirate Warriors
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2
Dragon Ball Z Kinect
Dragon Ball Z HD
Rise of the Guardians
Ben 10 Omniverse
Family Party
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Ni No kuni
Naruto  Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution
Power Rangers Super Samurai
The Croods
Star Trek
Turbo
Tales of Xillia
Tales of Xillia 2
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Hearts (700 Punkte)
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2
Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z
Saint Seya Brave Soldiers
Digimon All-Star Rumble
Gibt noch mehr ;D ;D

Wenn ihr noch unbenutzte Codes habt und nicht plötzlich lust bekommt  auch zu sammeln wärs echt cool wenn ihr mir die 12 Ziffern als PN oder  einafach hier unter das Thema schreiben könntet ^^

Wird zwar keiner machen aber trotzdem danke


----------

